
Thunderbird 52.7.0 released - danielroe
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/52.7.0/releasenotes/
======
y0ghur7_xxx
Thunderbird is still the best crossplatform, multi account mail client around.
Everybody migrated to webmail, but for those old grumps of us who still have
multiple email accounts, and maybe even follow some newsgroups, tb is still
the best player in town.

Thanks tb team for your work! I love you all!

~~~
cup-of-tea
A proper mail client also seems essential for taking part in mailing lists. I
used to use gnus but got too frustrated at people sending me email in stupid
HTML formats that I couldn't read. Thunderbird is the easiest thing to use
that behaves like a proper mail client but also deals with the garbage from
bad clients like Outhouse etc.

~~~
erk__
At the moment I am using Wanderlust, to help with the html I have set it up so
I can open them in firefox.

~~~
mcny
I've banished myself to mobile. I am trying out k9-mail and open keychain on
Android. They are both available on f-droid and seem to work well. Open
keychain is so much easier to deal with than what I remember of enigmail on
the desktop.

~~~
StavrosK
OpenKeychain is currently the best way to manage PGP keys on any platform. I
don't know why there's no good UI for the desktop, Enigmail is a distant
second.

~~~
craftyguy
> OpenKeychain is currently the best way to manage PGP keys on any platform.

How is it the best on any platform? I thought it only existed on Android?

~~~
StavrosK
I mean it's the best of any GUI on any platform. It's Android-only, yes.

------
jimktrains2
I'll have to give it a shot, but the last time I used thunderbird it was
unusably slow at pretty much everything. Compacting my folders would help for
a day or two, and then it'd basically become unresponsive for 30s or more with
any user input.

I hope they focus on performance in coming revisions.

~~~
Mahn
I keep using Thunderbird because I haven't found anything better, but it's
unbearably slow. I'd gladly jump ship to a better cross platform, featureful,
responsive email client, but apparently they don't make these anymore.

~~~
qudat
There’s no money in email clients.

~~~
rajaindia333
There is actually. They sell at least the following three email clients: 1\.
Incredimail 2\. The Bat 3\. Outlook

------
cutler
I've been stuck 31.7 for years because it's the only version which honours
font preferences in OS X. Theme and Font Size Changer was useless after
version 41.1. Someone please tell they've fixed this nonsense.

~~~
lucb1e
I read that as "I've been stuck 31.7 years because it's the only ..." and did
a triple-take on how old the software is and how long you've been using it.
But no, Wikipedia lists it as "Initial release: July 28, 2003; 14 years ago".

Still very old to be in such widespread use, though. From where I worked to my
grandma to my in-laws to the Linux poweruser that I am, a very widespread
range of people use it. I am not 100% happy with it, but email is important
enough that I want something stable (e.g. no bugs that either mess up my email
server-side or stop it from working) and secure (both the connection and for
viewing).

~~~
cutler
According to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Mozilla_Thunderbird...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Mozilla_Thunderbird#Release_history)
Thunderbird 31.7.0 was released on 12th May 2015.

~~~
lucb1e
Read what I wrote carefully, I misread it as "I've been stuck 31.7 years" ;)

------
pjmlp
Love it, it has been my favourite email client since the Netscape days.

Don't forget to donate.

~~~
amorroxic
On the same page. Have gone through endless flavors of Linux, Win and OSX by
simply copying the emails folder from system to system for close to 20 years
now - and never lost one email. To say I appreciate this piece of software
would be an understatement.

------
Ericson2314
With the latest job I went from work GMail to company-hosted (and thunderbird)
for the first time. I'm pleased to report it is far better than I feared.
Thank you, Thunderbird!

~~~
arenaninja
I love Thunderbird, I have used it at several previous jobs and I'm finding
joy in email clients again as I now actively avoid using the web client for
gmail. I have never understood people's gripes with the client, but maybe I'm
just not a power user.

Seems like Mozilla could be a trustworthy mail provider as well.

------
mstaoru
I have 6 mailboxes I prefer to keep separate, and my email client history goes
from Thunderbird to Postbox, then Thunderbird again, and then Spark.

Thunderbird was a good mail client, but the search is seriously broken. It's
almost impossible to search Chinese at all, and when it searches Russian, some
weird hits get mixed in, and some proper hits get ignored.

Postbox was very good overall, but every once in a while it would lose the
whole cache, index, and sometimes even the whole downloaded history, and would
spend a day chugging at downloading everything over again.

So for the last half a year I've been using Spark, and I'm pleasantly
surprised by speed, search, and the feel of the app. Admittedly, there is no
Windows version so it's not truly cross-platform.

------
michaelmrose
Mu4e + emacs is pretty neat and quite zippy

~~~
Gorgor
I’m using this setup too for quite a while now and overall, I’m pretty happy
with it. But some HTML mail is barely readable. How do you deal with that?

I’ve written an emacs function which opens the mail in firefox, but I’m not
really fond of that as every remote content is loaded by the browser. Is there
a way to stop that?

~~~
michaelmrose
with the xwidgets functionality its possible to view html mail in fashion that
looks pretty much like chrome/firefox inside emacs with webkitgtk sadly I
can't seem to get that feature working on my emacs on funtoo or manjaro.

See. [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mu-
discuss/JqHEGycEy...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mu-
discuss/JqHEGycEyKI)

If you have any suggestions regarding this I'd love to hear it.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
I'm using the default mac client. Is thunderbird better?

~~~
lucb1e
I don't know the default OS X client so I can't go into detail, but I'd guess
that one is better integrated with OS X. On the other hand, Thunderbird works
cross-platform and allows you to choose any operating system without having to
consider a new mail client, set it up and learn new ways. You could probably
even copy over your data folder and resume working without any set-up (`scp -r
~/.thunderbird user@newpc:` would be the complete migration process, assuming
it works between OSes).

~~~
saratogacx
You're correct. You copy the profile folder and set the default profile
startup to be the one you copied (I think this was in the profile.ini file)
and it is if you never left. I this this between mac, linux, and windows
machines and it functioned perfectly every time including add-ons, settings,
filters, and themes.

~~~
WalterGR
_I this this between mac, linux, and windows machines and it functioned
perfectly every time_

What OS did the profile _start_ on?

I copied my profile from Windows to Mac, and everything is fucked up. Because
of the different line ending characters, as far as I can tell.

------
knodi
Just started using it and finally dropped Airmail. I don’t know why didn’t do
it years ago!!!

------
nashashmi
Nice to see win XP continues to be a supported platform.

~~~
lostapathy
Honest question - why?

There are kids enlisting in the army now that were born after XP was released.

~~~
cesarb
What matters is not when Windows XP was originally released, but when its
official support ended, which according to Wikipedia was on April 2014. Both
Firefox and Thunderbird supported Windows XP for a few more years after that
(since Windows XP was and is still popular even after its official support
ended); version 52 of both (which is an ESR release) is going to be the last
one with support for Windows XP.

The operating system support doesn't change within a major release, which is
why 52.7 has the same operating system support as 52.0.

~~~
lucb1e
> What matters is not when Windows XP was originally released, but when its
> official support ended

Well, or when a serious replacement arose (because XP was aging at that
point). Vista was quite alright if you had a beefy computer, but for the
majority I guess it took until 7, which would be July 2009.

Not saying you're wrong or that support should be dropped, I'm just not sure
end of support is the best date to use.

~~~
lostapathy
I think end of support is a pretty good metric. If Microsoft won’t keep the
underlying platform safe, one could argue it’s ethically problematic but to
continue to encourage people to use it.

------
rajaindia333
It still feels like the 90s software.

~~~
zerr
Yes, and it would be great to keep it that way. But unfortunately, some say
there are plans to adopt more "web tech", maybe Electron... I hope that day
never comes.

~~~
omaranto
Yes, let's hope this gecko and XUL based application never gets rewritten
using web tech...

